# quadriceps (not tendons)



## rwnance (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm having a lot of trouble getting my partner to see a doctor about leg pain She's a climber and runs maybe twice a week and does infrequent floor/core work. (weekend warrior). None of that bothers her at all. She thrives. Only cycling is an issue. She's experiencing _really_ severe pain in the muscles 5 inches plus above the knee, for many hours after a short non-strenuous bike ride. Not a fast one, no hills. Just 2 miles out and 2 miles back. We used to think it was the cold, but that's not the case. She used to ride a good bit, but not anymore. We've adjusted the bike over and over again with exactly the same results. The best that it's been is sometimes it takes several hours to kick in. but it always happens. The obvious answer is to not ride, but that's not going to address the real problem, whatever that is.

Any advice? My instinct is to start with a massage therapist, then physio, then doctor. She's very resistant to seeing a doctor.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry about the severe pain.
Absent being a medical specialist, this appears to be a road of self education/diagnosis.
If it were me:
I would examine what muscle groups are being used per activity. Is there a certain muscle use for something other than biking? I would decrease to just one activity, then wait and see.
Is a muscle group strained then further irritated by use bicycling movements, to the point of mentioned pain?;
Go to the net and see what net diagnosis and treatments have worked for others. Maybe you can stumble on to one that fits your situation or put you in a false frenzy.
Maybe an old injury coming back?;
Stretching help?
Never discount stuff like shoes, posture, even sitting position, stair climbing, and the like.
Take notes. Keep them for you to keep track of things and things to tell a medical specialist if/when it comes to that.

All the best.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Without seeing her seat height and pedal stroke, it's hard to say, but I'm inclined to think it's a saddle height or fore/aft issue despite your claims you've "adjusted the bike over and over again with exactly the same results".

My next guess is she's pedaling too large a gear but again, without watching her in action I can't confirm.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> Without seeing her seat height and pedal stroke, it's hard to say, but I'm inclined to think it's a saddle height or fore/aft issue despite your claims you've "adjusted the bike over and over again with exactly the same results".
> 
> My next guess is she's pedaling too large a gear but again, without watching her in action I can't confirm.


Saddle height FTW. Try a professional fitting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwnance (Sep 5, 2021)

All 3 responses are noted and I'll try fitting again, but I'll get someone who knows what they're doing. The people that sold her the bike treated her like she was just whinging and said it fit when she went back to get it adjusted. She won't go back there, but I think I know a place that might have nicer people.
We talked about pushing too hard a gear, but until now it's been a short conversation. That might help as well (on hills she'd rather stand and push because lower gears take too long). My former bike trainer would reach over and change my gears if he thought I was wrong. I'm unlikely to do that for her.

If it were only saddle height we'd have hit it by now. Combination of reach, angle, and height and yes, we might have missed the combo.

Thanks much!

Rick


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

rwnance said:


> All 3 responses are noted and I'll try fitting again, but I'll get someone who knows what they're doing. The people that sold her the bike treated her like she was just whinging and said it fit when she went back to get it adjusted. She won't go back there, but I think I know a place that might have nicer people.
> We talked about pushing too hard a gear, but until now it's been a short conversation. That might help as well (on hills she'd rather stand and push because lower gears take too long). My former bike trainer would reach over and change my gears if he thought I was wrong. I'm unlikely to do that for her.
> 
> If it were only saddle height we'd have hit it by now. Combination of reach, angle, and height and yes, we might have missed the combo.
> ...


It sounds like it also may involve insufficient training load relative to her riding behavior? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Saddle and post adjustments should be done in millimeters once you are not just in the ballpark but fine tuning even further. Then a few rides for feedback on the adjustments, ultimately on the way to spot on seat/saddle adjustment.

School of hard knocks and some reading revealed this to me. 

Mashing pedals in the wrong gear is a quite common method to cause some pain.

I stand by what I posted above. Be careful to not fix one problem then create another.


----------



## rwnance (Sep 5, 2021)

shrubs said:


> Saddle and post adjustments should be done in millimeters once you are not just in the ballpark but fine tuning even further. Then a few rides for feedback on the adjustments, ultimately on the way to spot on seat/saddle adjustment.
> 
> School of hard knocks and some reading revealed this to me.
> 
> ...


Cheers. 
We may or not be getting closer. I think we need to address the gears/torque issue before we go further. As far as adjustments are concerned, the problem with trial and error on the DIY end, is that each trial, so far all missed, causes hours of delayed pain. Hard to pin down what happened when, but yes, small increments is what we're working with. 
(new news: I know a frame builder that _might_ have a sizing frame (Müve? or something similar). Will have to find out details.)


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Does she stretch?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Flat, not fast 4 mile ride should not result in really severe pain. I think she should go to a Dr and get it looked at. Even a bike fit that is WAY off should not result in really severe pain.


----------



## rwnance (Sep 5, 2021)

bmach said:


> Flat, not fast 4 mile ride should not result in really severe pain. I think she should go to a Dr and get it looked at. Even a bike fit that is WAY off should not result in really severe pain.


Sadly, that's another subject.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's hard to believe bike fit is the full problem. Considering she is athletic in other areas a few miles of easy riding shouldn't cause "severe" pain, some discomfort sure but not pain that last for hours.

Couple of thoughts from my own experience. I have lumbar stenosis and one of the earliest symptoms was leg pain during and after rides. I described it like the way your muscles feel a couple days after heavy weight lifting when you're not use to it, sore and stiff. I take medication now that helps solve that.

The other thing to consider is arthritist or impingment tendenitis in the hips. That kind of pain can easily radiate into the quads while in the bike riding position.

Just some thoughts, good luck.


----------

